# Bread Dough and Adding Raisins?



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Okay, i want to make some raisin bread.... at what point do I add the raisins?

Before the first knead& rise? Before the second knead & rise? Before shaping into loaves?

Any reasons why you add when you add?


----------



## aishy (Dec 13, 2001)

My bread machine beeps when it is time to add them. It is like part way through (early on) the 2nd knead. I don't know the reasoning to adding them then instead of earlier on. When I am setting it via timer for overnight (for fresh bread in the morning) I put them in with all the other ingredients, obviously.

You are actually making the bread and not using a machine, huh? hehe.

ais


----------



## momto l&a (Jul 31, 2002)

My bread machine adds them for me. But I detest raisins in bread


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

i don't think it would matter. i often make a seedy bread with sunflower seeds, sesame seeds, pumpkin seeds, flax seeds, and maybe a few others. i usually use my kitchenaid mixer and let it do the kneading, but i've done it all by hand, too. i usually just add them with the other dry ingredients. i think raisins would be much the same. i haven't made raisin bread 'cause dh and dd1 aren't too fond of it, but i think it's yummy.

hope you have fun with it!


----------



## Kari_mom (Jun 1, 2003)

I like to add raisins at the end of the first kneading. I have a Kitchenaid Pro, and if they go in earlier they get too mushed up. discoloring the dough and making it more sticky. Plus I like to be able to identify objects in my bread. If you are kneading by hand this shouldn't be a problem, but I would still probably wait because they also like to pop out of the dough and then you have to poke them in again.

I don't like to add them after the first rising or later, because I find that I have better rising and shaplier loaves if I don't mess too much with the dough and disturb the gluten film that develops on the dough. Laurels' Kitchen Bread Book describes this better.


----------



## kimberlylibby (Dec 28, 2003)

Thanks guys!

I'm getting my KTec on Friday and I have my recipes ready to go!!

Laurel's cookbook doesn't arrive till next week though







So I am asking stupid questions until then!! I can't wait to get it!!

Kimberly


----------



## beanma (Jan 6, 2002)

kari_mom, that all makes sense. thanks for explaining. hope you have fun with your raisin bread, kimberlylibby.


----------



## 1jooj (Apr 8, 2002)

I've seen them added to a rustic-style loaf after both kneadings, during shaping. The dough is flattened out and raisins added to the top. It's then rolled and tucked under. Voila! Raisin swirl.


----------

